# BTX taking long time to determine memory size



## volatilevoid (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi,

I have 9.0-CURRRENT/amd64 installed on my system and encountered several oddities (but some of them are normal as I'm running CURRENT, I guess). One of them is BTX, which takes much time to determine my system memory size. It takes about 5 to 10 seconds until


```
BIOS 617kB/xxx kB available memory
```

appears. The thing is that it only takes so much time with the BTX installed on disk, not with the one from the DVD.

Another delay appears between the loader and the first lines from the kernel. There was a thread about that in a mailing list but without solution...


----------



## advantagecom (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm not entirely sure the problem I'm seeing is the same as yours, but I'm having a very similar issue.

I'm getting a long pause of 30 to 40 seconds (estimated) after the disks are listed by BTX. It is during the -\|/- (twirly characters) sequence and just before reporting memory information. The twirly characters do change every so often, but will pause 10 to 15 seconds at a time between some changes.

I'm running gptzfsboot with zpool version 14.

It is FreeBSD 8.0p2 v4 amd64 from http://mfsbsd.vx.sk/ (the zfsinstall ISO).

I'm happy to provide any information you need to compare versus your system to see if we have any commonalities that might explain the source of the trouble.


----------



## advantagecom (Apr 29, 2010)

I found a solution to my problem (which might be different than your problem) over on another thread.


----------

